# My first colour drawing



## Tash92 (May 24, 2012)

Hi there! So here are a couple of my coloured pencil drawings. I usually work with graphite, but thought I'd experiment with colour for a change


----------



## clydeine (Jan 1, 2012)

*Nice job*

You do very well in converting. You might try some terra cotta, light peach, light pink, and light lavender. George in colored pencils in wetcanvas is very helpful in doing portraits.


----------



## John smith0341 (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW this great art and this is my goodness.........Really superb you have great talent.


----------



## AprilKz0124 (Jun 16, 2012)

This art is great!  You are excellent at your craft.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice portraits! You rock!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful drawings! I love, love, love the one of Jack and Rose!


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome artwork, you've done a great job.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

clydeine said:


> You do very well in converting. You might try some terra cotta, light peach, light pink, and light lavender. George in colored pencils in wetcanvas is very helpful in doing portraits.


HI Clydeine, you kept this site a secrete from me! 

Tash92, these are some really great works...the hair is absolutely stunning. 

some of my favorite colors...terra cotta, light peach, light pink, and light lavender, tuscan red, cream,


----------



## clydeine (Jan 1, 2012)

*Secrets*

 I would never keep a secret from ya George. I am a huge fan of yours and love to study your work.


----------

